# 2005 Pathfinder Engine Noise



## vega57 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have 35K miles on the Pathfinder , I am getting some sort of noise from the engine like a wheezing or whistling noise ( idle or while acceleration) , 
also when it is idel the car has vibration and when the car goes from 65 70 the car vibrates more and then the vibration stop. 
I took it to the dealer and they said its the common in all pathfinders . But i dont think so..need help with this 

does anyone have the same problem


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

It sounds like the typical lazy dealer response. There shouldn't be any whistling noise. The problem is probably in the intake path somewhere. It could also be an exhaust leak. The vibration sounds like tire balancing. If they are original tires you could upgrade and have better performance or go the inexpensive route and have them Roll Balanced. The old style balancers don't work as well and you still get vibrations. If your dealer doesn't have the new roll/resistance type, head to an Infiniti dealer. All of them have to have the new type, since it's a requirement for all the new models.


----------



## vega57 (Jan 9, 2008)

boogyman said:


> It sounds like the typical lazy dealer response. There shouldn't be any whistling noise. The problem is probably in the intake path somewhere. It could also be an exhaust leak. The vibration sounds like tire balancing. If they are original tires you could upgrade and have better performance or go the inexpensive route and have them Roll Balanced. The old style balancers don't work as well and you still get vibrations. If your dealer doesn't have the new roll/resistance type, head to an Infiniti dealer. All of them have to have the new type, since it's a requirement for all the new models.


Thanks man i think, i will tell them take a look at the exhaust and intake.

Well I have replaced all four tires with BF GOod Tires and got them balanced 2 times already ..... but still have the problem ! any idea ..

one more thing just poped up that when the car is moving it has little criket type noise from the front end, and when car hits pot hole or gets on bumppy road same noise come from somewhere else.....

wht about the whole car vibration when its idle


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

The cricket noise is the hood latch pin.. the only thing that works is a good heavy grease like axle grease....really thick... don't use sprays or any light oil...it will go away when rain blasts it.

The noise it the hood pin where it applies pressure to the spring loaded latch when where you close your hood... it drove me crazy for months...

I thought is was the suspension, cowl, ac lines...etc... I found it by driving on a washboard road with all the windows open really slowly and i popped the hood and it went away....

clean the area really good with brake clean and get all the debris off it and then get a glob of grease and make sure to put it between all the latch parts and then put a blob where the pin will hit the latch..


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

I missed the vibration at idle part. Does the truck seem to be idleing smoothly or kind of rough? Ours doesn't move unless you hit the gas. Does it sound like a missfire? One thing you can do is pull the plugs and see if any look different from the others. If one is black with residue, that may be your culprit. Maybe it's not firing. That could be a bad plug or coil. Since each plug has it's own coil, but I would assume the plug first, especially since it's a lot cheaper. 

The chirping noise could be lots of things. Is it constant or have a steady rhythm that goes with the speed? 
Good luck.


----------



## vega57 (Jan 9, 2008)

vega57 said:


> I have 35K miles on the Pathfinder , I am getting some sort of noise from the engine like a wheezing or whistling noise ( idle or while acceleration) ,
> also when it is idel the car has vibration and when the car goes from 65 70 the car vibrates more and then the vibration stop.
> I took it to the dealer and they said its the common in all pathfinders . But i dont think so..need help with this
> 
> does anyone have the same problem



Thanks everyone for help 

It turned out to be the front shaft the reason for the vibration , and nissan still ignore the wheezing noise from the engine saying thats normal and its in all the SUV.... I think they are just being lazy, wheezing noise is like when you hear the noise from your speaker as you accelerate it happens when u have a faulty speaker wire , but in my case its from the engine ..... nissan said that exhaust , intake and all belts are working fine but i am still not convinced
any idea ....


----------



## gotti17 (Jan 8, 2008)

*are you ready?*

Well, I had the same whistling noise it seemed that only I could hear because the dealer certainly can't hear it. they replaced the belt, tensioner and it is still there. Had the tensioner replaced again after they put a faulty one on it. I have 58K miles. Had problems with the tires wearing unevenly. They aligned the wheels, replaced 2 tires without cost and they are wearing worse. Ready for a third set probably at 65K. $$$. I see that you have 35K.

I have been getting this rattling at 2200 RPM and it was driving ne nuts. Took it to dealer and they try to tell me that it was a heat shield. After 135 dollars, it wasn't like I was trying to tell them. It was the service bulletin for the Air Induction Valve. You can see it on the top of the motor. It rattles at 2200RPM but no other time. My extended warranty covered it. You may want to fib and say there is a rattling and have them fix it before the warrnaty runs out. Had about 6 other problems including a gas vapor box that needed to be replaced on this SUV. 

For spending the money for a brand new vehicle, I am pretty disappointed. I like the pathfinder but when I have to start paying for these repairs my opinion will probably change and it may find a new home! I have an Accord that is the same year and I have done nothing except the oil, gas and filters. I wish I could say this for the Nissan.

As for the dealer, they are not too friendly. There is one person there I like, but the others act they are being bothered with us coming in and "complaining" that there car is messed up. I had a bad taste in my mouth the night I bought the pathfinder at this dealer. The business manager was rude and talked down to us. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I hate to say this but the "whistling" sound some of you are hearing are worn camshaft chain tensioners. We've replaced plenty of these on Pathfinders and Xterras with the 4.0 engines. The plastic on the tensioners are wearing prematurely, so the camshaft chains are riding on the metal of the tensioners! Get on your dealerships to replace these parts under the powertrain warranty, which is 5 years/ 60K miles...which ever comes first!


----------



## vega57 (Jan 9, 2008)

metro273 said:


> I hate to say this but the "whistling" sound some of you are hearing are worn camshaft chain tensioners. We've replaced plenty of these on Pathfinders and Xterras with the 4.0 engines. The plastic on the tensioners are wearing prematurely, so the camshaft chains are riding on the metal of the tensioners! Get on your dealerships to replace these parts under the powertrain warranty, which is 5 years/ 60K miles...which ever comes first!


Thanks for your help but the how do we convince those stupid tech at nissan that this is problem for whislint , i tried tellling them but they just kept on saying it normal i am getting sick with this ... i will try to go to some other dealearship


----------



## jcb0806 (Apr 7, 2006)

I too had to have the front drive shaft replaced for the same vibration (@ 60k) All covered under extended warranty. To date the warranty has covered the fuel sending unit, the front drive shaft, and the electronic throttle unit.


----------



## Geo05pathfinder (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a 2005 Pathfinder with 43,000 miles and have just started hearing the whirring noise. I am concerned that this camshaft tensioner issue is a potential recall issue and my car is not going to last. Its not even paid off yet. Has anyone else out there experienced this issue?

Metro273 - Has Nissan issued a Technical Service Bulletin on this issue with the 4.0L engine? Any other advice for those of us experiencing this problem? Can you recommend any way for us to verify the issue before we go into the dealer and ask for the repair?

Please respond if you can. I would also like to get owners experiencing this problem together and maybe respond to Nissan as a group to get a better response to this issue. If its a design flaw, they need to make it right.

Thanks
George


----------



## ecw73 (Dec 10, 2005)

Geo05pathfinder said:


> I have a 2005 Pathfinder with 43,000 miles and have just started hearing the whirring noise. I am concerned that this camshaft tensioner issue is a potential recall issue and my car is not going to last. Its not even paid off yet. Has anyone else out there experienced this issue?
> 
> Metro273 - Has Nissan issued a Technical Service Bulletin on this issue with the 4.0L engine? Any other advice for those of us experiencing this problem? Can you recommend any way for us to verify the issue before we go into the dealer and ask for the repair?
> 
> ...


There is a service bulletin. The reference number is NTB07-042. You can download from Knowledgebase - 2005 Pathfinder - Nissanhelp.com.


----------

